

 Chris Cummer launches ClimbIt: Feedback? - raganwald
http://blog.climbitapp.com/screenshots-of-version-10

======
warwick
That looks fantastic. The current situation with climbing guidebooks varies
between out-of-date, having to buy a new guidebook for each area you climb in,
and passing around photocopied informal guides. I know this isn't meant to be
a full guidebook, but it looks like it could evolve into one.

Some things that I don't see right off, but would love to have:

\- Photos of cliff faces, possibly with route overlays.

\- GPS integration.

\- User submitted photos, reviews, tips.

\- User submitted routes.

~~~
senorprogrammer
Thanks for the feedback Warwick. GPS integration is definitely on the
development path.

------
senorprogrammer
This is Chris, one of the authors of Climb It. I just want to clarify that it
isn't yet available for purchase as it hasn't been accepted in the App Store
yet. We'll certainly let everyone know when it is and we really appreciate any
prior feedback Thanks!

